
Facebook Getting Serious About Classifieds; May Relaunch This Year - theoneill
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/11/22/facebook-getting-serious-about-classifieds-may-relaunch-this-year/
======
halo
I've long wondered if classifieds may lead the path to profitability since
Facebook inherently solves the difficult problem of trust - something that
Craigslist and eBay have long struggled with.

~~~
brandnewlow
It took FB forever to launch their marketplace...and it's been a total
nonfactor. I don't know anyone who buys or sells stuff on there.

